# Tiki is getting spayed 10/17



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki, from the worst whelping ever thread, is to be spayed next Monday. I wanted her to recover from the pups, the c- section, etc. She also has a mammary mass(oh yes due to her being unneutered for so many years), but it was aspirated and read out to be benign. I am cautiously optimistic,,,


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I will think of Tiki in a week! And I'm sure under your care even if she does develop another mass that you'll find it in good time. Hopefully she never does.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Will be thinking of her next Monday. The mass was aspirated and is benign, thats cause to celebrate! Really... But I guess I do understand your caution.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am cautiously optimistic about the mass. Her mom and 1/2 sister(spayed at close to 8) did very well after the surgery. Remember... Tiki is her daddy's favorite....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Keeping her in our good thoughts and prayers. She has been through enough already, so it is her time to have things go easy. And her daddy, too.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki is a tough girl and my thoughts are positive....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have to say that I am suddenly worried about spaying Tiki and it is so irrational... She was so sick as a pup and worked her way into our hearts, that suddenly I am worried. She had the c-section, no problems. It is totally irrational... maybe it's my husband's voice in the back of my head, saying, "I didn't want you to breed her." She is sleeping here in the computer room with the other five, oblivious to my worries....


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hoping all goes well for Tiki next week!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki is chewing her bone in the computer room, as I am on the computer, and it makes me wonder, do they ever know how much we love them?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> Tiki is chewing her bone in the computer room, as I am on the computer, and it makes me wonder, do they ever know how much we love them?


I think they do know. And in return, they love us unconditionally.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My kids have always asked why I love the dogs so much...but they all love me so much unconditionally...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sending all of you good wishes and positive thoughts and prayers for the procedure next Monday. I hope it all goes smoothly. I'm glad the mass was benign. Thank you for mentioning how nervous this makes you, even as a veterinary professional--it gives me comfort that I'm not being irrational in worrying about my boy and his ever-continuing efforts to damage his cataract removal surgery results. I also wish we could communicate to them in a way they could truly understand how much we love them and are doing what is best for them. 

After viewing all those gorgeous photos of Tiki and her puppies I'm sad Tiki's puppy making days are over--she sure did a fabulous job didn't she?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie and I will be thinking of Tiki next week!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bumping up for Tiki and Sally's Mom! I'm sending positive thoughts and wishes for Tiki's surgery on Monday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I will be thinking of you and Tiki tomorrow and sending prayers and good thoughts. Please let us know how she's doing as soon as you can!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. Tiki is the exception to my belief that all goldens will do show ring obedience. Of the 9 goldens I have owned, she just wasn't interested... and yes, I could've "made" her do it, but I had so many others who had more interest... As a pup, she was very sick, so she came to work every day, was never on a leash, always came when called, sits, stays, and downs on command, walks politely on a leash, just never had the inclination to heel.... So today, we attempted the CGC again (flunked several years ago when she slipped her collar to get to me). Today, her collar was tight and the set up different, and Miss Tiki passed. I especially liked her reaction when they dropped a small plastic box behind her and turned to see what it was and walked right to it. So now, she is offically Can Ch/U-Ch Celebrations Taking Liberties CGC. She had fun.. it was at Ljilly's house 10 minutes from my house. I also brought Tiki's daughter, Emmie just to get her out and was pleasantly surprised that she can be off leash somewhere other than my house. Tiki will be good and tired for her surgery tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Thank you, everyone. Tiki is the exception to my belief that all goldens will do show ring obedience. Of the 9 goldens I have owned, she just wasn't interested... and yes, I could've "made" her do it, but I had so many others who had more interest... As a pup, she was very sick, so she came to work every day, was never on a leash, always came when called, sits, stays, and downs on command, walks politely on a leash, just never had the inclination to heel.... So today, we attempted the CGC again (flunked several years ago when she slipped her collar to get to me). Today, her collar was tight and the set up different, and Miss Tiki passed. I especially liked her reaction when they dropped a small plastic box behind her and turned to see what it was and walked right to it. So now, she is offically Can Ch/U-Ch Celebrations Taking Liberties CGC. She had fun.. it was at Ljilly's house 10 minutes from my house. I also brought Tiki's daughter, Emmie just to get her out and was pleasantly surprised that she can be off leash somewhere other than my house. Tiki will be good and tired for her surgery tomorrow.


Congratulations to both of you for getting the CGC!! 

I hope the surgery is successful tomorrow. Are they removing the mammary mass as well? Good positive thoughts and prayers for that too. Please post as soon as you can how she did!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Everything is going! Poor Tiki, she will be so bummed when there is no breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Everything is going! Poor Tiki, she will be so bummed when there is no breakfast tomorrow.


Oooh, I don't like those mornings.... I feel so guilty eating when Toby has to fast that I end up trying to eat in secret. He is a master manipulator and those pleading eyes really do a number on me. Poor Tiki.....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well picture there are 5 other dogs, so what I do, is put the surgery candidate in the car, and feed the rest!!! This is how OFA mornings go as well.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Safe surgery day for you sweet Tiki!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Tiki's surgery tomorrow. Will light a candle.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Me and my crew will be keeping Tiki in our thoughts. I'm sure all will go smoothly.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki is in surgery. The internal medicine specialist reaspirated the mass and it does look like an adenocarcinoma...


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

IS it of the stomach, or intestines, or where?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Fingers crossed that all is okay!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Tiki is in surgery. The internal medicine specialist reaspirated the mass and it does look like an adenocarcinoma...


Adenocarcinoma--when I heard that term used in conjunction with Barkley's anal lump I was told it was most likely malignant. did the specialist give you an indication of whether it looked benign or malignant? I'm thinking of you guys today.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

*tiki*



Dallas Gold said:


> Adenocarcinoma--when I heard that term used in conjunction with Barkley's anal lump I was told it was most likely malignant. did the specialist give you an indication of whether it looked benign or malignant? I'm thinking of you guys today.


 All i could think of was spencer.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It's mammary and in theory is malignant. My beagle adopted at 7 unspayed had malignant mammary adenocarcinomas, I removed them(back in the day when I would do surgery on my own dogs) and she lived to be 17...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear all is going well so far, I hope Tiki is soon back in your loving care.
I boarded an Aussie that had 2 malignant mammary tumors removed (at different times), she lived to be almost 15.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hope the surgery went well!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

THinking of Tiki!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, Tiki is spending the night at the referral center. They usually keep the dogs overnight, so use some heavy hitting narcotics. I went to pick her up, she went sternal for a second and then went back into her laterally recumbent drug induced coma. She really needs to be on IV's until she can drink... so I made the executive decision to leave her there. She is so blotto that she will not know she isn't home and no sense having the other 5 jump all over her in that condition.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And DH said for what this cost, he will spay the next one!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, Tiki is spending the night at the referral center. They usually keep the dogs overnight, so use some heavy hitting narcotics. I went to pick her up, she went sternal for a second and then went back into her laterally recumbent drug induced coma. She really needs to be on IV's until she can drink... so I made the executive decision to leave her there. She is so blotto that she will not know she isn't home and no sense having the other 5 jump all over her in that condition.


Poor sweet Tiki. She'll be sleeping through most of the night. It will probably be rougher on your family that her. She is going to need lots of TLC and treats when she comes home.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> And DH said for what this cost, he will spay the next one!!


I am laughing at this comment!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, I just spoke to him(it is one of his 3 hockey nights, so he hangs out at work before the game) and he said he would've sucked it up knowing now what the cost was. HOWEVER, Tiki is his favorite and I wanted to put her in someone else's hands. When the c-section had to be done, I said, I'll pay someone... that's all he had to hear and he did it himself!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My old boss did my most recent neuters and it was a $100 gift card to his favorite hobby store. This was 14 times that! I didn't want either of the 2 vets I work with now to have my wrath if anything went "wrong". Since Tiki has had so much bad luck, she was right where she should've been....


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

What no professional courtesy? I too was laughing at the comment from your husband. But only the best for your good girl (not that hubby wouldn't be the best).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> My old boss did my most recent neuters and it was a $100 gift card to his favorite hobby store. This was 14 times that! I didn't want either of the 2 vets I work with now to have my wrath if anything went "wrong". Since Tiki has had so much bad luck, she was right where she should've been....


You are a very wise woman. If I were in your shoes I'd do the same thing.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Been following and funny to know both of you are in the Vet field of work, but Tiki is at another Vet's! But to me it would be like working on my own child,,, bad idea. 

Never get to tell you enough how glad I am that you are on the forum. Really value your wisdom and so sad that Tiki is having to go through this. Will keep my fingers crossed she is fine and waiting for more updates.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I totally trust my husband and whether or not his male ego will admit it, he is emotionally tied to Tiki. She was so sick as a young pup that he and I both got very attached to her. But you know, he is from frugal New England stock(not me, I'm frivolous and from elsewhere), so I know that when Em's and Basil's numbers are up and it is time to be spayed, he will do it!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki was at the "referral hospital" and spayed by a board certified vet, not just any vet!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Tiki was at the "referral hospital" and spayed by a board certified vet, not just any vet!!


Nothing but the best for Tiki, if her Mom and Dad can't do it!!  My husband is not from New England but he has that frugal gene as well.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So glad Tiki is doing well.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy to hear Tiki is doing good. Were they able to tell anything about the mass?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The mass and the visually normal lymph node will be sent out tomorrow and hopefully, I will know by the weekend.

Claire's friend, how was the show?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Show is next weekend. Keeping everything here crossed fro Tiki. (I have a Tiki too, mine is a Siamese kitten  )


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I just love Siamese cats... unfortunately, I am now allergic to cats.. but we had two.....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*"unfortunately, I am now allergic to cats."
So how does that work with you being a vet and all ?????
*


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Miss Tiki is in my thoughts. They always look like such saps when they are coming off of the anesthesia.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, for the cat allergy... my dad was allergic to cats, my sister(only sibling) was allergic to cats... I was not. There are family predispositions to allergies... soooo maybe 15 years ago I developed a cough/asthma related to cats. I LOOOOVE cats, but some make me cough. But I don't live with them, I do better...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So glad to hear that the spay went well-fingers crossed that the mass is nothing to worry about.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending good thougts for your girl!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How is Tiki doing today?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

This is how it goes at the specialists, you call up and ask how your dog is and they tell you, that she is doing great(same thing happened when Cookie spent the night there for a transfusion). You pick your dog up and you are informed that she has just vomited a large volume. Your dog gets in your car and she vomits again. You get her home and realize that she has not been "watered off" so she is insatiable in regards to water. So you pick the water up when you realize this... however, she then proceeds to vomit a volume of water that could compete with the Great Lakes... fortunately it's on hard wood. Then you swear at the specialists because even though you told them that her 1/2 sister at age almost 8 did great with buprenex and rimadyl at the time of the surgery, they insisted in pushing narcotics on an empty stomach.... and you're hoping now that her tummy will straighten out before you have to put another IV in. That's how Tiki is doing. I wanted her to spend a quiet afternoon here, but now she will have to come back with me. Her BFF Basil was so happy to see her, so she will come, too. When I let them all out at lunch, Mantha walked over to her, then trotted back to me with the biggest smile on her face as if to say, "Now all is right with my World, Tiki is home."


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As you can see, I am very emotional about my dogs....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

good Lord, you would think they would know better. I hope she's feeling better and no more vomiting, it's the last thing you need to worry about right now.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry she's after post surgery issues with the narcotics and sedation. She's in the best hands with you though. 

Before Toby's cataract surgery I begged and pleaded with the ophthalmology staff (i) not to shave too much of his fur for the IV lines due to adverse reactions (licking & hot spots) in the past, (ii) not to over sedate him and be extremely cognizant of the anesthesia being given to him due to a terrible reaction to the sedation after a dental cleaning a year earlier. I also sent them a copy of the medical records regarding it as well as the report from the cardiologist on his mitral valve issue. It worked! They were extra careful and he had no post-surgical sedation issues at all. Thank goodness they listened!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> As you can see, I am very emotional about my dogs....


Oh, me too! Every morning I look into Toby's eyes without the telltale cataracts and cry happy tears.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You did such a good thing for Toby!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> You did such a good thing for Toby!!!


I still worry every day about the surgery holding but he really is being such a good patient--these dogs are so amazing. I swear he realizes he needs to stay mostly calm. Trash trucks still get the better of him though.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So I am over myself. Tiki has been at work with BFF Basil. Tiki is finally "watered off" so not inhaling the water... and she has eaten 2 easy to digest dog biscuits. I gave her a pepcid injection and I think that really helped.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I spoke too soon. Tiki vomited when she got home.. then vomited again. So why is she vomiting? The spay, the narcotics, the empty tummy, who knows? She is after the water where she wasn't at my work(we have very specific well water). She did want the chicken I did in the crock pot.... Soo I am defrosting hamburger, no hormones, grass fed, for her.
Then I will boil rice.... Anyway, Tiki's BFF Basil is soooo happy she is home.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So sorry poor Tiki's tummy is upset. But isn't that common after surgery? I know that is how I felt for the longest time after my knee replacements--the meds and all.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am not rational when it comes to my kids 2 or 4 legged... However,once again she seems better... I know it will take time...


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am not rational when it comes to Belle either. She depends on me for that - she cannot defend herself or speak for herself - that is why she has me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I sure hope she is better by the time you read this today. Poor Tiki. She's in good hands though with you, your family and her BFF. 

I remember how panicked I felt when Toby was vomiting after his sedated dental cleaning last year. We had a rough go of it for about a week and I felt sick to my stomach as well the entire time from stress.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am cooking for her this AM, I hope she eats. She is historically the most finicky dog in this house... that's why she eats on the couch and occasionally has to have cream on her food to eat!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Just read through all these post. I'm sorry I missed them earlier. I'm happy that the surgery went well and hope that you get good news on the biopsy. Sending good thoughts and prayers that Tiki is feeling better today with no stomach issues.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki loved her boiled grass fed hamburger mixed with oatmeal and green beans.. yum. She is at work with me and her BFF Basil and her daughter, Emmie.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hopefully after her nice breakfast and some time relaxing with Basil and Emmie, Tiki will be feeling much better today!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

OYYY Tiki is playing with BFF Basil, do I have to crate the old girl????


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> OYYY Tiki is playing with BFF Basil, do I have to crate the old girl????


You know that's just something we vets tell our clients as a joke, don't you?:doh: Glad she is feeling so good!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am totally non compliant... i go out with her, but she is not on a leash... it worked for everyone else... I will not let her run around outside...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She seems to be licking the area of the mammary mass removal, so she has Basil's donut on...


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> I am totally non compliant... i go out with her, but she is not on a leash... it worked for everyone else... I will not let her run around outside...


I totally get that! Ruby *might* have been back in agility class 6 days after her spay at 12 months...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Laney was definitely jumping for her CDX ten days after her spay.....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> She seems to be licking the area of the mammary mass removal, so she has Basil's donut on...


Toby sends his sympathies on the donut. He's wearing his satellite dish now because he started licking the area where they shaved for his IVs--almost 3 weeks later--and it got all red and swollen. 

At least with donuts you don't get the constant ramming in the back of the legs I'm getting...aka...Toby's revenge!

Hope Tiki will heal quickly!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The one time I put an E collar on Tiki, she laid in the grass and cried.... It is "Snoopy Dance" time!!!! The report came in and it was read out as a benign adenoma!!! Yeah! Now you know I always defend vets here, but 2 things bugged me about my experience. Tiki had bloodwork done 3 months ago with the c section. I wanted her spayed no matter what as well as I wanted the tumor removed no matter what. I felt the same way when her 1/2 sister was spayed at almost 8. Anyway they tried to talk me into bloodwork when IF I had wanted to do it, I would've done it at work for cost. Then when she was under, they called me to say they had aspirated the mass and it was cancerous, would I like them to radiograph her? Really? Again I can radiograph her at cost (which would flabbergast the general public) and I wasn't changing my mind about the spay or the mass removal... and she is the easiest dog on the Planet to radiograph, doesn't need sedation or anesthesia. So the moral of the story is that you have to be vigilant for yourself and make informed decisions.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And since it was an adenoma, no radiographs are necessary!!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm happy the mass was benign!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That's wonderful news! Happy dance!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a weight off your shoulders. So happy it was good news.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all of the well wishes...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Let me get this straight. They called and told you on the phone the mass was cancerous when it wasn't? And they knew you were a vet? What chance do mere mortals have?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Iansgran, don't sweat it, I like the vets but sometimes they are over zealous....


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::artydude


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Tiki has been so special for so long. We are so glad she is ok.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So Tiki has decided to lick her incision for the mammary mass. It is swollen and "hot spotty" went out and bought her a clear "cone of shame" as we do not sell them. Fortunately, her spay incision is great. That one has more consequences with movement and licking.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> So Tiki has decided to lick her incision for the mammary mass. It is swollen and "hot spotty" went out and bought her a clear "cone of shame" as we do not sell them. Fortunately, her spay incision is great. That one has more consequences with movement and licking.


Ugh....don't you wish you could sit the dog down and explain why licking these incisions is not a good thing? We are going through this with Mr. Toby right now--he's wearing a cone of shame now not because of his eyes but because he is still insistent on licking the place they inserted his IVs for his surgery. :doh::doh:

I hope the incision site heals quickly.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

So I am thinking which incision would bother me more, the one on my boob or the one on my tummy--yep, that's the one.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well Tiki is doing great in regards to the spay and the mammary tumor. She is her self. So she sleeps in our bed (at my feet), but when she awakes she is attentive to her rear end... So today at work, I saw blood from her anus.... Oh yes, she has an abscess of one of her anal sacs. It is always something.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Hope you can get that cleared up quickly. Those are such a mess and a pain to deal with.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiki has just done nothing straightforward ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ugh, so sorry. Poor Tiki, poor you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so glad she does not have cancer- phew!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh dear Tiki...please no more worries for your momma....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Everytime I see Tiki's name written down I think of the children's book "Tikki Tikki Tembo" - I must have read that book 300 times to the boys and the little girls I was caring for at the time! Sweet, cuddly mommy-memories.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Poor tiki, she needs a break, from things happening to her.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So I rechecked Tiki's anal glands today... at least she wasn't a brat like she was last week(she hates having her "nether regions" messed with). No one else had to hold her today. Anyway, the right one is still infected, but not as painful... and she isn't dripping blood like she was last week... so slowly there is improvement.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And I figured I would post so anyone else with dogs with similar issues can understand and not be frustrated with the recovery...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope next time you check she's fully recovered. Poor girl.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So, I went on a local breeder's website(not one I would recommend) and saw her bitch had a c-section with ten pups... That was about two weeks ago. Today, I see the bitch died last Friday due to c-section complications and one pup has died. It makes me sick... And adds to my trepidations about breeding. I feel until Tiki, I was very lucky....


----------

